# In A Quandry



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi,

I bought an AstroAvia R7 Chrono off these hallowed pages not very long ago. Lovely watch and looks worth far more than it cost even if bought new IMHO

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;hl=astroavia

(sorry for the massive photo's !)

BUT

I have a disability which in the main doesn't bother me at all but just occasionally drives me nuts .. I'm colourblind.

The reason I'm telling you this is one of the things I have a real problem with is seeing the colour Red on a Black background (or the colour Purple which I can't see at all !)

It didn't dawn on me when I bought the watch, because as usual everything in a photo is 10x bigger than in real life and it didn't occur to me I wouldn't be able to see the Red chrono hands on the actual watch.

So - what do I do? Flip it, or see if someone could mod it for me and paint the hands yellow so I can see them.

I've never had a watch modified so I have no idea how complicated this would be and if its worth it for this watch bearing in mind its relatively small value.

I look forward to reading your advice.

Ta. IanB


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Painting the hands should be easy, and cheap enough to do.

But, you might also want to consider changing the hands completely - different style as well as colour.

Have a look at Roys site, he sells replacement hands for around Â£7.50 - I can't see the original pics because they've been removed.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/info_1644.html

Keep the original hands, if you ever decide to flip the watch the new owner might want to refit them.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

catflem said:


> Have a look at Roys site, he sells replacement hands for around Â£7.50 - I can't see the original pics because they've been removed.


Try this

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=33762

Rich


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Mothman said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at Roys site, he sells replacement hands for around Â£7.50 - I can't see the original pics because they've been removed.
> ...


Cheers Rich

I can see the scope of the problem now, it's probably cheaper and easier to repaint them.

It should be an easy DIY job as long as you have a steady hand.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Going to say flip it, moding it maybe a cheaper/easier solution, but you still may not get what you want. Whilst flipping it & using the cash to buy something else is a much safer (and possibly cheaper) optiot in the long run.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm starting to think you're right Vince.

I don't even know how to get a crown out - which I guess is the first step to getting to the dial and hands - so although I think I've still got a steady hand and could repaint the hands Yellow (well, I was damned good a painting my Airfix planes - even used to paint the faces and clothes on the airmen!), perhaps the money would be better tucked away while I look for something else.

But then, it would burn a hole in my pocket and I'd probably buy another RLT before I found something else 

So I'm still a bit :blink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Vince is spot on


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for your advice chaps, and catflem in particular.

I've decided I'm going to give someone else the benefit of owning this lovely watch rather than potentially butchering it for my own benefit.

Ah well, lesson learned there then


----------

